# GamePad problem bei Fallout 3 :(



## Fonia (15. November 2008)

Hi leute =) 

Also ich hab folgendes problem.

Ich bin eigendlich ein totales konsolen kind und hasse es mit maus und tastatur vorm pc zu sitzen ich finds einfach ungemüdlich.

Jetzt gibts ja in fallout 3 die möglichkeit sein gamepad einzustellen...aber bei mir will das nicht.

Ich kann ingame die steuerung sogar für mein Gamepad ändern und die tasten belegen wenn ich dann aber im spiel bin tut sich gar nichts egal wie und was ich mach es klappt nichts in anderen spielen funktioniert es einwandfrei nur in fallout nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab Windows vista 32bit und ein Hama Doubel Air grip gamepad fals das weiter hilft.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. November 2008)

*schauder* Wie kann man Shooter nur mit Gamepad zocken? Bis du dich da umgedreht bzw. gezielt hast, biste doch schon halb tot.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (15. November 2008)

Shooter stelle ich mir mit Gamepad auch sehr schwierig vor.
Bzw. sehr ungewohnt.

Bei Shooter ist Maus und Tastatur doch besser.

Aber vielleicht mal in ein Falloutforum nachgefragt?

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Fonia (15. November 2008)

Naja fallout kann man nicht wirklich als shooter bezeichnen ebenfals nicht als FPs (nent man das so?) shooter ^^

Ich spiel sowieso viel mit V.A.T.S deswegen macht das eh kein unterschied da ich eher aufs schleichen und dann sofortigen niederstrecken festgelegt bin und sonst zieh ich mit meinen chinesischen offiziers schwert in den nahkampf oder mein hund erledigt den rest =D

Im fallout forum hab ich noch nicht gefragt ich wollt mich jetzt nicht extra wegen 1ner frage in nem anderen forum anmelden und bis jetzt gabs hier ja immer meine schlauen köpfe die mir bei allen helfen konnten^^


----------



## spectrumizer (15. November 2008)

Hab beim Kumpel mal CoD 4 auf der PS3 mit Pad gezockt ... Ging garnicht! Wie willste denn da zielen, wenn die Gegner wegrennen oder du garnicht weißt, wo es herkommt. Brauchst doch jedesmal ~3 Sek für 90° und ~5-6 Sek für 180° Drehung. Mit der Maus geht das in 'ner halben Sekunde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Fallout 3 ist echt hammer suchtig! Mein nächster Char wird auch 'n Stealth Meuchler. Mein jetziger is mehr so Tactical Assault, Tesla Armor ... und durch den Kannibalismus inzwischen schon "Very Evil - Defiler". Aber ok, ich hab auch die Ghouls bei Tenpenny's reingelassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (15. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hab beim Kumpel mal CoD 4 auf der PS3 mit Pad gezockt ... Ging garnicht! Wie willste denn da zielen, wenn die Gegner wegrennen oder du garnicht weißt, wo es herkommt. Brauchst doch jedesmal ~3 Sek für 90° und ~5-6 Sek für 180° Drehung. Mit der Maus geht das in 'ner halben Sekunde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja wie gesagt fallout ist ja nicht mit CoD 4 oder CS verlgeichbar =) und mal erlich...das einzichste was sich bewegt wenns einen angreift sind vicher die in den nahkampf gehen =P  Die restlichen vicher die ballern die würd ich auch mit "nur" tastatur treffen so wenig wie dich sich bewegen.

Aber anscheinden haben die leute im fallout 3 forum das auch schon gemerkt...es wird zwar jeder Kontroller erkannt..im game wird aber nur der Xbox 360 kontroller unerstützt damit PC spieler sich auch einen kaufen.... Find ich sowieso etwas dreist... aber naja =)

Ich werd jetzt mal gucken ob ich irgendwas find das meine tastatur steuerung auf ein gamepad umschreibt oder so.


----------

